# three new French moderators! atcheque, misterk, michelvar



## mkellogg

Hello everybody,

I am pleased to announce that we have three new moderators for the French-English forums: atcheque, misterk and michelvar.

Congratulations to you all and I look forward to working with you to keep WordReference Forums the special place that it is.

Mike


----------



## Sowka

Hey, that's great news!  *Welcome to the team, atcheque, misterk and michelvar!*


----------



## Suehil

Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!  It's great to have you on the team.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, guys!


----------



## Vanda

Oh la la! Bienvenue! Bem-vindos ao time!


----------



## Maître Capello

Welcome on board!


----------



## doinel

Congratulations, boys !!!


----------



## SwissPete

Could not happen to better people.
We will all gain from it.

Félicitations !


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome aboard guys


----------



## jann

Delighted to be working with you!


----------



## Kelly B

Excellent choices! Congratulations.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

See you soon


----------



## Quaeitur

Welcome to the team everyone ! 

And great mod titles


----------



## wildan1

Bienvenue à nos nouveaux co-équipiers ! Welcome to our new team members!


----------

